
Open Repos: a free product to aid open source development - wbharding
https://www.gitclear.com/blog/introducing_open_repos_a_free_product_to_aid_open_source_development
======
skykooler
This is going to get confusing with the OpenRepos.net package repository,
which is completely unrelated.

~~~
m4rtink
My first thought as well. :)

------
carapace
No body text visible with JS turned off and "Reader Mode" is disabled.

~~~
wbharding
Thanks for letting us know. We're embedding a note to become the blog page, so
presumably reader mode isn't hip to that. Curious if you can get it to work
from this page (the note that is source of the blog)?
[https://public.amplenote.com/28y8CL5tsLYsGPN6HUguMpJF](https://public.amplenote.com/28y8CL5tsLYsGPN6HUguMpJF)

Edit: Actually I'm pretty sure this alternate page also uses JS, so if JS is
turned off, it's probably not going to work either. Not sure off the top of my
head how to work around that.

~~~
carapace
> if JS is turned off, it's probably not going to work either.

Yep. I can see the header and footer but no body content, and also no reader
view on that site.

------
usr1106
Very confusing. A free product??? An AI solution to measure how the
development of SW progresses and who contributes how much?

~~~
wbharding
As the blog author, you can believe I struggled to distill Open Repos down to
a concise soundbite. What makes it hard is that we've built it cover many
bases, and we're hoping that customer feedback will lead us in the directions
that are most valuable. Here's what it is so far:

* A free product

* A product that collects per-release statistics such that A) maintainers save time summarizing their release B) devs who are evaluating a lib upgrade can hone in on the specific difference between their version (e.g., 1.0.1) and the current version

* A product that makes it possible to browse through all the commits being made to a repo in visual fashion (i.e., to learn code style or stay in the loop on changes) and to discover repos where interesting code is being written

Per Michael Seibel's recent recco on Twitter, this isn't an AI solution and
we're not an AI company. Approximating code evolution is hard enough without
it.

------
akkartik
I really enjoyed the sparkling prose, reminiscent of Warren Buffett and Jeff
Bezos.

